# Snoops Dream



## bottronics (Jul 27, 2011)

Snoops Dream
(Master Kush x Blue Dream)

"Love it or hate it, hip hop and marijuana have gone hand-in-hand for a long time. When one of the kings of modern hip-hop has a strain named after him, expectations will naturally be high (no pun intended). Snoops Dream is a genetic smorgasbord of strains claimed to be favorites of Snoop, featuring a strong indica body high with an interesting pine twist on a very sweet flavor.​ 
Blueberry is the dominant characteristic of this strain, with the dank, pine flavor of Kush coming through on the exhale. This might be a good strain to help those trying to pull away from straight fruit/sweet strains. Snoops Dream has an extremely encompassing body high, seemingly weighing one down. This makes this a great strain for one needing to wind down or one suffering from chronic body pain. The mental effects are spacey and psychedelic, lending to tracers and the blurring of colors in ones vision. Not for the novice, this strain may be able to break through many tolerance barriers long-term medicators deal with.​ 
We recommend this strain for fans of berry flavors with a twist, patients who like a knock-out body high, and patients who may have developed a strong tolerance to marijuana."​


----------

